# Fry Prediction?



## JustDownTheRiverBettas (Feb 15, 2015)

So I decided to experiment with colors and wondered what colors I'd get from these two, What do ya'll think? The female is Ivory and the male is Edge:-D


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

You'll get babies almost exactly like your male in terms of color, a pale yellow with white dragon scales, half will have that white edge, 80% halfmoon, blue eyes, head and body shapes will be good, fins might be a bit wavy edged or stiff edged but will be good, I dare say you'll be breeding something very similar to a platinum


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

If you breed them I would love to buy a boy like the daddy from you! I'm in Bama so the shipping wouldn't be too much! )


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

This is a hard one . . . mainly because both are or I think are recessive and I don't really know their exact genetics. In other words, I'm mainly guessing;

female: looks to be pastel like but with more opaque genes. These are originally from cambodian x irid crosses. If it hasn't been to many generations, you may get some cambodian like patterns. Other wise, you should mainly get pastel like colors and perhaps grizzle. . . . 

Male: tbh he is confusing . . . . he shows both NR1 and NR2 . . . genes that make them white and genes that make them yellow/orange. This is quite rare. He should carry opaque like the female. So you may end up with white opaque. His red/orange/yellow should mainly influence the fins; giving you bi colors. Everything else should be similar to the female - you should produce some cambodian like colors, pastel like colors, grizzle, maybe cellophane, and colors similar to the female (probably with a tint of red on them). I doubt you will have color combos like the male, but then again, anything is possible.


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas (Feb 15, 2015)

Wow, thanks guys! This should be really interesting. I can't wait to see the outcome!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I definitely want to see what comes of this!


----------

